# Edfa3ly/kindle



## movinghome (Jan 13, 2013)

I don't know if it's because the weather's getting hotter, but my kindle seems to have packed up.

The other day, on another matter, I found the efa3ly website which allows you to buy from amazon.com and other US websites. 

1. Has anyone ever used edfa3ly - I was buying a non-expensive item the other day and my credit card was rejected but am trying to sort that out. Anyway, I now need it to buy a new kindle, which is a bit riskier because it is more expensive...

2. Is there any way, other than edfa3ly, that I can buy a new kindle in Egypt? I'm based in Hurghada.

Thanks!


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

movinghome said:


> I don't know if it's because the weather's getting hotter, but my kindle seems to have packed up.
> 
> The other day, on another matter, I found the efa3ly website which allows you to buy from amazon.com and other US websites.
> 
> ...



Have you tried Radio Shack....think they have a store in Senzo Mall.


----------



## movinghome (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi Hurghadapat, thanks for the reply. I'll take a look in Senzo tomorrow. Radio Shack didn't list kindles as available on their website, though, so I'm not holding my breath!


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

movinghome said:


> Hi Hurghadapat, thanks for the reply. I'll take a look in Senzo tomorrow. Radio Shack didn't list kindles as available on their website, though, so I'm not holding my breath!


If you have anyone coming out from the UK why not get them to bring one out for you,much safer i would think than relying on the post in Egypt.....that's what i always did when i wanted something which was going to be quite costly after losing a mobile phone somewhere in the Egyptian postal system


----------



## spiritstallion (Apr 26, 2014)

movinghome said:


> I don't know if it's because the weather's getting hotter, but my kindle seems to have packed up.
> 
> The other day, on another matter, I found the efa3ly website which allows you to buy from amazon.com and other US websites.
> 
> ...



Hi there Mate,

I`m an Egyptian born and raised, and i happened to have used Edfa3ly before in 2011 and today also by complete fortune i`m doing my 2nd purchase.

I bought a SSD drive, and i can assure you that those guys really have a good service!

-For the Kindle it works like that Base value (inclduing any U.S domestic shipping)+10% customs for computer related stuff generally +5% profit of Edfa3ly pals+ international shipping based on wieght would be 7.5 $ for anything below 0.5 kg


I happened to also find this link for "private" bussiness selling many E-Book Readers including Kindle of course.

https://www.facebook.com/KindleEgypt?fref=ts
(dunno if you can trust them though without real contact)


Hope this helps,


Good Luck.


Nabil


----------



## movinghome (Jan 13, 2013)

Nabil - super, many thanks for that!


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Mine's fine so I doubt it's the weather. Have you tried to reset it. Hold the on/off button down for around 30 seconds or until something happens. This worked on mine when I thought it was broken. Good luck.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Helen Ellis said:


> Mine's fine so I doubt it's the weather. Have you tried to reset it. Hold the on/off button down for around 30 seconds or until something happens. This worked on mine when I thought it was broken. Good luck.




Good advice....mine froze up on me and holding down the button solved the problem.


----------



## movinghome (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi,

Thanks both for the replies. I'm sure mine is dead. I've tried to reset it three or four times (holding down the switch longer until you get a countdown) over several days, but with no luck. It had also been acting a bit weird recently with it suddenly resetting what I was reading back to page 1 (annoying!).

Anyway, souq.com started offering them (again? they didn't have them first time I looked), so I've ordered a paperwhite through them now as I've ordered successfully off them before. I'm quite excited as I've fancied a paperwhite for a while!

Glad to hear that the weather is unlikely to be a problem!


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

I fancy upgrading to a paperwhite too, so I'd appreciate some feedback when you've had it a while, if that's ok, as a comparison to the basic Kindle. I read a lot on the microbus and of course have to use the clip on light or a torch at night, which is not always convenient. Thanks. Helen.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Helen Ellis said:


> I fancy upgrading to a paperwhite too, so I'd appreciate some feedback when you've had it a while, if that's ok, as a comparison to the basic Kindle. I read a lot on the microbus and of course have to use the clip on light or a torch at night, which is not always convenient. Thanks. Helen.[
> 
> 
> Why dont you go for the Kindle HD or HDX then you have a tablet as well....i have Kindle HD and love it especially when i'm away from home.


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

hurghadapat said:


> Helen Ellis said:
> 
> 
> > I fancy upgrading to a paperwhite too, so I'd appreciate some feedback when you've had it a while, if that's ok, as a comparison to the basic Kindle. I read a lot on the microbus and of course have to use the clip on light or a torch at night, which is not always convenient. Thanks. Helen.[
> ...


----------



## movinghome (Jan 13, 2013)

Sorry, I meant to reply ages ago, but time somehow flew... hope it's not too late, but if it is, maybe someone else may be interested!

I purchased my kindle paperwhite off souq.com. I believe it's the wifi version without 3G. That didn't bother me as the 3G was useful only when I used the free web access, but now they've restricted free web access to amazon sites only, I no longer need it. It was also the version with adverts (if you bought in the UK or US, you can pay extra for no adverts). However, you can set it so that the adverts show only when the kindle is switched off, so it's not too much hassle.

I used to have the keyboard kindle and was a bit dubious about the touch screen (I hate mobile phones, especially smart phones, and touch screens just remind me of phones). However, it works really well and has the right sensitivity (IMO).

I needed to buy a cover, but souq.com only had black covers available, which I didn't want as black means it gets lost in my bag. The amazon covers are expensive so I bought a fuscia one from Inatek when I was last in the UK (via amazon.co.uk) and it's great - keeps the sand off (my main concern) and switches it on when it opens. Plus I see it really easily in my bag.

I've ordered many times successfully from souq.com but I've found with the paperwhite that you have to strike it lucky for it to be in stock (a bit like Diet Coke in Spinneys at the moment!), so if it's not in stock, just keep looking back. You might be able to set up an alert, I'm not sure.

Anyway, those are all my opinions. Hope it helps someone, somewhere!


----------

